# SOG toilets



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

What is a SOG toilet, on a recent week away I asked my husband and our friends if they knew and got all kinds of suggestions, most of them rude, although we had been hitting thw vino at the time.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

It's a ventilation system you add on to the Thetford cassette. It then maintains a negative pressure in the cassette to stop smells entering the van and exhausts them out side. Another advantage is that you don't have to use any chemicals in the cassette either. I made my one (on my web site), but you can get a really good deal off www.vangear.co.uk (their adverts at the top of the home page - no I'm not on any commission, but they are a good price)

Any further questions, do ask 

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
 Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve
Your site is really good, the info and pics would encourage anyone to have a go at their own conversion, I also visited Ben & Lizzies site.


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my first posting to this site and I am a lad from OZ.
The SOG toilet system is something I've been searching for and have now found an Australian distributor but at $300 I would like to get some feedback from people who have actually used these add-on units.

All help is appreciated.

Thankyou
roy66


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Not had one in long (about 6 weeks) but after weekends and a long week away (there are 4 of us) I can report no problems. 

Normal recommendations apply - empty on a regular basis, encourage those who may not to put an entire toilet roll down in one go... Bit whiffy outside the van when the fan operates in very hot weather I did notice once but this was when I'd been forced to go 3 days without an empty.

Not sure how $300 compares with UK prices but I do agree with others that if it carries on as is then I will recover the cost in not buying chemicals (as well as the benefits to the environment)

Good luck

David


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*SOG: Feedback*

Hi roy66,

I installed the SOG just before our Easter tour this year, after we had been using Thetford chemicals for some years.

Result so far: Just marvellous!

1. No more niffs in the van, neither from chemicals, nor from ... (you know what I mean).

2. Increased holding tank capacity, as I do not have to fill in chemicals and water before use. (Makes up for 2x pee :wink: )

3. No remorse anymore when emptying a partially filled cassette. No waste of chemicals.

4. The activated carbon filter in the outside vent does it's job. Only when the tank is almost full you might catch some whiff.

5. No costs for chemicals anymore: I have calculated that the SOG will have compensated for its costs latest after two years.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

> Bit whiffy outside the van when the fan operates in very hot weather I did notice once but this was when I'd been forced to go 3 days without an empty.


Must remember to stay upwind if we ever park beside you :wink: .

I was considering a Sog unit for the main reason you pointed out - environmental benefits - but as yet we haven't really got into using our m/home apart from a few overnights on various sites.

I would be interested in knowing if anyone has experimented with varying amounts of chemical additives as I certainly haven't used the full recommended amounts, albeit the toilet is only used maybe once late at night.

For this sort of use I think the full amounts shown are certainly generous to say the least. In fact, there is probably a greater risk of an overpowering chemical smell, than there is of a 'merlot' tinged wee.

Btw 300 Aud converts to about £114, nice to see lower UK prices for a change :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Keng,

they would tell you to use generous amounts woundn't they, you then have to buy more (!). 
I buy elsan in 1 gallon containers and pour in for about 2 seconds, seems to do the trick, can't be bothered measuring.

pete.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete, my views exactly. Now I don't feel like a tightfisted old g*t anymore :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry people , but I remain unconvinced by the benefits of a SOG toilet. If you have one please don't take offense, this is a light hearted look at the SOG 

Lets look at the facts. 

Economics.

This is basically a fan with a pipe and a charcoal filter which costs about 80 quid. A Pure rip-off. The same money could buy around 15lts of Thetford blue and probably about double that of Elsan blue. 
A 50ml per dose that would give me about 300 doses. 
I empty on average every 3 or 4 days which = 1200 days motorhoming. Even full timing thats over 3 years. As a part timer I use my van on average 85 days a year, payback would be over 14years 8O So for me the economics don't add up. 

Environment.

I seriously doubt that many of us give it a second thought when we dump down the drain where or what happens afterwards, if we were so environmentally concerned why would we drive around in diesel engined, foul smelling, polluting vehicles. (LPG is the way to go) 
Lets be honest here, do we really care? 

Smells.

I can't compare but I never find anything objectionable using Thetford blue provided you use the correct dose. On the other hand nasty niffs outside don't appeal.

The theory.

It says that increased oxygen breaks down the poo faster..Not being a bio chemist I can't argue ..but I seriously doubt whether the short contact time the poo is in the cassette anything much happens. 

The Practical,

Emtying a tank of chemically treated sewage is a lot more appealing than a tank of untreated.

Waste of Chemical

Perhaps it is a waste but do we wash our clothes or dishes without chemicals ....of course not.
For me the case is not made and I'll stick with good ol blue :wink: 


Have SOG will travel
Im off to the fall-out shelter..

Jim 8O


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: 

Great to see that a variety of info is coming up on the SOG.
Agree that it is priced over the top for virtually nothing, suppose it's the concept that you are paying for.

If you vent roof height it should help to eliminate the pong that is spoken of.

roy66


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

For someone who imported a motorhome with one in - I think they are the best thing out.

I means it is easy to empty wherever you are, public loo out in the sticks or what - after all you are only doing a bulk delivery - and as I didn't initially buy it, the cost is nothing to me.

I have also got a spare cassette and have fitted the SOG bit to it, but this was inexpensive and purchased from Symonspeed down in Torquay.

Incidentally his filters were also cheaper than VanGear (sorry Ben & Lizzie), but it was only £8.50 including postage. The filter is supposed to be replaced accually, but ours hadn't been done for 3 years.....and we only discovered that it needed replacing whilst we were away in Europe for the winter. 

We hadn't had any smells in the van - so they obviously can last longer than a year. We use the cassette all the time, I am not really into public toilets and prefer my own, so it does get used, but it is only 2 of us. We were away this time for 4 months and 2 months in Ireland last year without a hic-cup

SO 10 OUT OF 10 from me, but not at $300 (about £100 or more I reckon), probably cheaper to buy here and import yourself.

Carol
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

Bit whiffy outside the van when the fan operates in very hot weather I did notice once but this was when I'd been forced to go 3 days without an empty. 



Carol,

Do you have any comment regarding "outside smells".

roy66


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Re: SOG: Feedback*



boff said:


> I installed the SOG just before our Easter tour this year, after we had been using Thetford chemicals for some years. Result so far: Just marvellous!


Are they easy to install boff, or do they have to installed by a dealer? Best R's, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all!

Some more comments about the SOG:

Whiffs inside the van:
They are just gone.  
No matter the condition of the filter. The filter is just to prevent whiffs outside.

Whiffs outside:
Depend mainly on the fill level and the filter condition. To my experience there is almost nothing if the filter is fairly new and the level does not exceed about two thirds. Above that whiffs may occur
I assume that above this level not only gaseous but also liquid components of the tank content splash into the vent pipe while driving. Their pong then just overstrains the filter.
A roof vent might be helpful here.

"Waste of chemicals":
What I mean with "waste of chemicals" is that it happened frequently that I had filled in the full dose of chemicals and then had to empty the toilet while it was not even half full. This because we just had a dumping station within reach and knew that there would be no other for the next two or three days.

Economy:
When we are on tour I have to empty the toilet *latest* every other day. So we used up to 4 bottles of "Kem" per year. Bottle costs around 10 Euro. Add the extra costs for the special toilet paper (you don't need that anymore with the SOG) and you will end up with at least 50 Euro per year without SOG. In Germany I pay about 120 Euro for the SOG, so after about 2 and a half years it's paid off.

Environment:
In fact I do give a second thought about what happens to the poo after dumping. And especially the blue stuff may be hazardous to the bacteria "employed" by the sewage treatment plant. So if chemicals are used, then please use at least the green stuff.
Of course a large plant serving a big city won't mind, but especially in Germany many small treatment plants are in use, some of them even fully biologic. And you probably don't spend all your holidays with the van in bic cities, don't you?
There are sites in Germany where the use of chemicals is explicitly forbidden.

The Theory:
The main purpose of the SOG is of course to vent all whiffs out of the van. The supposed accelerated break down of the poo due to oxygen is kind of add-on. 
To my experience the break down with SOG and no chemicals is at least not slower than with chemicals.

The practical:
Well, when I empty a chemically treated toilet tank it smells like poo plus chemicals. When I empty a non-treated tank it smells only like poo. So where is the difference? Pong here, pong there.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: SOG: Feedback*

Hi Jeffus!



Jeffus said:


> Are they easy to install boff, or do they have to installed by a dealer?


I have done it myself. If you can handle a drilling machine and connect 12-V-cables you shouldn't have any problems. :wink:

My only issue was to overcome the inner resistance against drilling a hole in the outside of my so beautiful van... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

The economics is not the issue for me, I just want a system that is easy on the nose for the occupants of the Motorhome.

The postings thus far are fairly positive in that regards and even to the point of exhilerating.

Does anyone have the website of the manufacturers in Germany?

I haven't been able to bring it up in any of my GOOGLE searches.

roy66


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

roy66 said:


> Does anyone have the website of the manufacturers in Germany?


http://www.sog-dahmann.de/

English version available, but only works with Internet Explorer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Re: SOG: Feedback*



boff said:


> My only issue was to overcome the inner resistance against drilling a hole in the outside of my so beautiful van... :wink:


Ooo Eerr, boff that would definately be BAD karma . . . how big is the hole you have to drill in the side of the van? I presume it's for the ventillation/filter? Best R's, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: SOG: Feedback*



Jeffus said:


> how big is the hole you have to drill in the side of the van? I presume it's for the ventillation/filter?


Yes, it is for the fan. You have to drill a hole of about 37 mm diameter at a certain position through your toilet's service hatch.

The filter resides in the rectangular cover which is then screwed from the outside over the fan hole.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

Boff,

Thanks a lot, much appreciated.

roy66


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering if the kit comes with the appropriate adhesive....probably not...to bond the exhaust fitting to the filler tube.

If not has anyone found the correct bonding material, given that the surfaces are of a PVC nature.

Wouldn't a grommet fitting be more practical????

roy66


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*sog toilet*

hello all, i'm new to motorhoming , my hymer came with a sog toilet I wanderd what switches on the fan, many thanks


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I believe that when you open the thetford at the side to drop the contents into the base, you can hear the fan switch on, and when you close it it switches off - so automatic.

Carol

:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Yup Carol - Exactly what happens,

David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*sog*

I might have missed it but no one seems to have mentioned VanGear. They sell them at a reasonable price.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well if anyone can read, it is the banner at the top - why advertise more. It is also sold through www.airide.co.uk - John Symonds.

Carol
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Carol for your quick reply, being a ex mechanic I just like to know how things work.


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

HYMER,

I am looking for feedback from people who have actually had experience with the SOG toilet smell eradicator which is an add on/aftermarket product.

How long have you had yours?
How often does it get used?
How often does it get emptied?
Do you notice any odours.....inside or outside.
Do you use any chemicals with it?......you shouldn't.

Thanks for your reply.

Roy66
AUSTRALIA


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hello Roy66 I have had mine since last december, we have used it mostly for long weekends so far ,I dont use any chemicals and never had any sells inside or out, I do emty it out every two days even if it is not quite full just to be on the safe side,thats for two adults (well sort of) and two young kids, hope this is some help to you


----------



## 91322 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Hymer,

Really appreciate your prompt and full dah..you said u MT it before..no seriously, your prompt and FULL response.

I have been contemplating the purchase of this add on kit but at AU$300 it's a pretty hefty price for an "idea" 'cause there's certaily not much to it other than concept but if it truly eliminates pong then to me its worth it.

Not a pleasant occurence to have chemical and other toiletry smells engulfing your sensouries.....the chemicals being just as unpleasant as the waste.

Reckon I can't put of the inevitable any longer and will have to part company with the money for comfort and convenience.

Thanks very much
roy66
AUSTRALIA


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

roy66 said:


> Thanks Hymer,
> 
> Really appreciate your prompt and full dah..you said u MT it before..no seriously, your prompt and FULL response.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy 66

very environmentally friendly as well

Motorhomer


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roy66!



roy66 said:


> How long have you had yours?
> How often does it get used?
> How often does it get emptied?
> Do you notice any odours.....inside or outside.
> Do you use any chemicals with it?......you shouldn't.


_How long do we have it?_
Since just before Easter 2004.

_How often does it get used?_
Every time we use the van. We almost completely rely on our on-board toilet when on tour. Since we have SOG we have done one trip for 10 days, one for a week and several weekends. As we are three people the loo is used at least 8-10 times per day.

_How often do we empty it?_
Every time there is an opportunity, but not more often than once a day. At least every other day, as it is full then.

_Do we notice any odours?_
Inside: None at all. Much better than during the pre-SOG age, where we noticed at least the chemical's niff throughout the whole van.
Outside: Only when it's close to maximum level and toilet is in use.

_Do we use any chemicals with it?_
Nope. Only pee and poo. :wink:

Hope that helps!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

> Scotjim wrote:
> 'I seriously doubt that many of us give it a second thought when we dump down the drain where or what happens afterwards, if we were so environmentally concerned why would we drive around in diesel engined, foul smelling, polluting vehicles. (LPG is the way to go)
> Lets be honest here, do we really care? '
> 
> ...


----------

